# Detailing type toolbox and Halogen Tripod Lights at Lidl



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I've just picked up one of the mini catalogues from Lidl.

On June 7th, (not listed on site yet) they are offering one of the wheels trolly toolkits like the 3M one / Fatmax (tall one with drawers, top chest and bottom chest) for £29.99

also they are doing a double halogen tripod lidht for £16.99.

As soon as there are pictures I'll update but just thought a heads up might be useful guys.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not that i need anymore stuff, but if they are cheap then well.....


cheers for the heads up.:driver:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one... got halogens etc....

my mum said Netto are getting Gazeebos in soon for £50! Don't see why she wont let me use the one we already have


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting, I'll keep an eye out, got 1 halogen but another won't go a miss


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll pop into my nearest Lidl on the 7th and have a look, thanks, really need some halogens


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Matt.... I saw something yesterday about somewhere selling a £50 gazebo which was the metal spring up type (rather than tent type) not sure if it was Netto, Lidl, Aldi or somewhere similar. Looked quite sturdy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers. mother seems to think It's netto as apparently they occasionally have 1 day sales


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Aldi are showing pop-up gazebo on there website

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_14237.htm


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Aldi have the £50 gazeebos in stock from yesterday


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

sounds good i,ll be looking on the 7th , would love a sprung up gazebo too


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you use the gazzebos for, keeping the rain off or providing some shade?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Rich5ltr said:


> What do you use the gazzebos for, keeping the rain off or providing some shade?


Both I'd have thought!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Hopefuly this will be on in N.I as well.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet. Was looking for some lights too. Will keep an eye out. 

Do you know if they were 2x500w ones?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes mate they are both 500w.

Btw, the tool chest they are selling looks better than I thought. The top chest looks as though it will carry tall 1 ltr bottles (like 3m polishes) or spray bottles upright! I know the bottom one will. In between the top (removable) chest and the bottom one, there are three drawers ideal for MF's and applicators and even small bottles and tubes (such as metal polish or glass cleaner sized things).


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Presumably this offer is only available in lidl stores, i.e. it's not on line?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Yes mate they are both 500w.
> 
> Btw, the tool chest they are selling looks better than I thought. The top chest looks as though it will carry tall 1 ltr bottles (like 3m polishes) or spray bottles upright! I know the bottom one will. In between the top (removable) chest and the bottom one, there are three drawers ideal for MF's and applicators and even small bottles and tubes (such as metal polish or glass cleaner sized things).


Roy, do they give dimensions for the tool chest?

I know in the past when they were selling storage drawers cheap I went in and they were tiny compared to the stuff from B&Q etc.

Steve O.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Yepp they don't do ecommerce mate.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Steve:
Here is the text of the advert:

1 large removable toolbox with lid, handle and metal catches

3 Drawers with dividers - ideal for small parts and 1 tilt-out drawer

Size with handle folded away approx (cm) 81.5 x 46 x27

Weight approx 7.8kg

There are also some useful looking and plentyful wall storage bins with 24 boxes. £12.99


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Strange this because i have just been to my local lidl, picked up a brochure and no mention of any lights in there, the tool box looks decent enough but dont need one, could quite fancy some more lights though but not in brochure ive got, which does state offers for 7th June


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Page 15 mate at the side of the fire extinguisher


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

must have another look when my missus brings the car back as its in there but I am pretty certain its not in there....


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Make sure its not the food type catalogue. But I've got the thing right in front of me so it is there! :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ive got both food and the other it still not there, may be different deals for different regions


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Cant see it being regional as the website will illustrate it probably Sunday or Monday.


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

try subscribe for the newsletter and they will send you the details.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/5698.htm

I brought the led halogen light and it is very good.

LIDL AND ALDI are very good on the weekly offer.

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/htm...?WT.z_src=banner&WT.ac=Banner-without-Alt-Tag


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw this gazebo in Halfords today for £50. Similar to the ones from Lidl by the looks of it.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

got it in front of me and underneath the fire extinguisher on page 15 is a work lamp, 8w energy efficient bulb, hook to hang up and £3.99, no halogens what so ever, on the blue info line at the bottom of the page guess what it says....offers available in selected stores only, just my luck, may have to try the other one in sheff


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Someone take a pic with their phone and post it up, would like a look of this to see if it looks any good. Been thinking that I would like a nice box to put all my products in. What are the lights you guys are banging on about?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

The box is shown on the site.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-829B542B-33905A78/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_11239.htm

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/.../lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=11236


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Also the halogens are on there too!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

As mentioned it must only be certain regions.

When you go on the site it prompts you for your postcode- none of the stores near here are showing halogen lights. Toolbox and worklamp yes, halogens no 

Edit: I randomly put in an SW1 postcode and low and behold 'halogen tripod site lights' so it's definitely a regional thing. Could really do with some of those too.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

No halogens around here either but a few bits that may be of interest (as well as the trolley), Parkside Heatgun, Drain Cleaner, 'Romper' suits (blue or red).

Steve O.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That light looks pretty good for £4- any thoughts?


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

sadly Northern Ireland has different offers on no toolbox or halo lights. Lidl don't include N.I as part of the UK, you have to get to it through the ROI site.


----------



## CV1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up there guys, Handy Info as need aload of halogens for my unit!

If you want really good gazebo's for shows etc try a company called custom canopies, they do the american easy ups, there expensive but when there all branded up they look the business!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

You got me thinking that I need some halogen lamps now!

Found this one on screwfix;
400W tripod lamps

Seems pretty similar (although 400W instead of 500W).
Still doesn't break the bank at under £25.
What do you think?


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried the gazebos from Argos. They seem to have a few but not sure of the quality etc....


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Stevoraith said:


> You got me thinking that I need some halogen lamps now!
> 
> Found this one on screwfix;
> 400W tripod lamps
> ...


Why? Isn't there a Lidl near you? Its just that they are £10 more expensive and 100w less powerful.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Lidls in Scotland don't have the lamps on offer


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone with info on the Argos Gazebos?


----------



## Tango (Apr 19, 2007)

Stevoraith said:


> As mentioned it must only be certain regions.
> 
> When you go on the site it prompts you for your postcode- none of the stores near here are showing halogen lights. Toolbox and worklamp yes, halogens no
> 
> Edit: I randomly put in an SW1 postcode and low and behold 'halogen tripod site lights' so it's definitely a regional thing. Could really do with some of those too.


Special offer begins on 7th June in my region (next Monday). Offers include the tripod & QH lights, and the toolbox.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The major problem with those cheap gazebos is anything other than a very light wind will have them wrapped round Your car ............ Not nice ...........


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

no halogens at any of my local lidl stores! damn!

anyone got one then?


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

bigup said:


> no halogens at any of my local lidl stores! damn!
> 
> anyone got one then?


Non of the stores had them in B'Ham, however they did have them 9 mile away in Redditch, was going to go tommorow, went this morning instead, and they only had 2 left !!

For £16.99 there pretty good, but they did have one slightly flaw, the lamps themselves don't swivel down, up yes, so pretty good for lighting up the ceiling, but if you wanted to point them down onto a bonnet or bootlid, no chance ...

Had a look and with a few mod's got them pointing down ... there's a small point on the brackets that stop the lamps going past it, so took off the lamps from the brackets, using my small modelling minicraft drill and a cutting disc, cut off the small point, ground down smoothly with a grinding disc, a couple of coats of satin black, put it all back together, and the lamps will now point down ...

This as far as they point down, well actually they only point forwards










This is the little bit that needed to be removed










Ground off with a cutting disc










Bit of satin black paint










All put back together, they now point anyway you want,


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Just been in for a look at the stuff in Lidl. The toolbox is pretty good. Bottom box ideal for 1 litre bottles of polish, maybe even squirty bottles. Could easily hold a polisher or DA. Top box would hold a good deal of bottles, waxes etc. Three middle drawers could take applicators, small bottles and tubes and maybe even MF's. Seems very sturdy. They had loads of both in the Eastbourne store.


----------



## grasum (Oct 9, 2007)

GeeBee said:


> Non of the stores had them in B'Ham, however they did have them 9 mile away in Redditch, was going to go tommorow, went this morning instead, and they only had 2 left !!
> 
> For £16.99 there pretty good, but they did have one slightly flaw, the lamps themselves don't swivel down, up yes, so pretty good for lighting up the ceiling, but if you wanted to point them down onto a bonnet or bootlid, no chance ...
> 
> ...


not being funny? but right idea, but alot of hard work. i simply took the black brackets off spun them round and screwed them back on!!!

:wall::wall::wall::wall:

they point downwards not problem

they bright too just blinded my girlfriend too lol


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stevoraith said:


> Lidls in Scotland don't have the lamps on offer


I got these not so long ago... they are spot on.
Although the pic shows yellow they are actually blue. Not that that matters.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...te+Light+Double+1000w+240v/d220/sd2480/p57748


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I couldn't find any in my local Lidl in Leicester. I come from Redditch but I won't be going anywhere near for a while and they'll have probably sold out anyway!!
I guess I can get a set in Toolstation or Screwfix for not much more that won't require modification. 
On the plus side, I did buy a packet of spanners for £4.99 with a spanner size and type that I'd spent 2 whole days searching for the previous week with no luck! They'll probably break the second time I use them, but as long as I get one use out of them, that's all I'll need!! :lol:


----------



## grasum (Oct 9, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> I couldn't find any in my local Lidl in Leicester. I come from Redditch but I won't be going anywhere near for a while and they'll have probably sold out anyway!!
> I guess I can get a set in Toolstation or Screwfix for not much more that won't require modification.
> On the plus side, I did buy a packet of spanners for £4.99 with a spanner size and type that I'd spent 2 whole days searching for the previous week with no luck! They'll probably break the second time I use them, but as long as I get one use out of them, that's all I'll need!! :lol:


you don't need to modify you just need to flip the bracket took me 2 minutes, there was one left in Neath Lidl yesterday

Graham


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

mdre83 said:


> I got these not so long ago... they are spot on.
> Although the pic sows yellow they are actually blue. Not that that matters.
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...te+Light+Double+1000w+240v/d220/sd2480/p57748


Nice one, didn't realise there's a Tool Station at Seafield, was going to nip down to screwfix but Tool Station must be pretty close to it so I'll go in there and save myself a fiver!

Do these ones need to be modified to point downwards?


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stevoraith said:


> Nice one, didn't realise there's a Tool Station at Seafield, was going to nip down to screwfix but Tool Station must be pretty close to it so I'll go in there and save myself a fiver!
> 
> Do these ones need to be modified to point downwards?


Nope, they are fully adjustable mate. Just need to un-do lock nut, position then tighten up again :thumb:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Sweet, sound like just the job :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Went to Lidl, didnt have the lights, but I did get the inspection lamp for £3.99 which I thought was good. Gutted though, would have really liked those halogen lights and stand.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Gareth2665 said:


> Has anyone tried the gazebos from Argos. They seem to have a few but not sure of the quality etc....


Yeah, I got one, and Im well impressed with it, works really well and for £45 you cant go wrong. Id go get one before they go up, and once you have one you can always use it in the garden too. It doesnt come with any sides so its just a roof, but you can easily get a car underneath it though.

Im happy, I should have got some pics when I tried it out. Next time I will.

Ben


----------



## DefineDet (Apr 8, 2010)

here guys check this toolbox out 

HERE


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

DefineDet said:


> here guys check this toolbox out
> 
> HERE


I just looked at that, and its right, its identical as the Stanley one I got from B&Q for £20, the only difference is it doesnt have 3M on it, thats mental to charge that for that box. Its not even the best one ever, but for £20 you cant go wrong.


----------



## DefineDet (Apr 8, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> I just looked at that, and its right, its identical as the Stanley one I got from B&Q for £20, the only difference is it doesnt have 3M on it, thats mental to charge that for that box. Its not even the best one ever, but for £20 you cant go wrong.




haha peel the stanley stickers off and put your own stickers on like detailing world and all the companys products you use, ie zymol, dodo juice, megs etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> I just looked at that, and its right, its identical as the Stanley one I got from B&Q for £20, the only difference is it doesnt have 3M on it, thats mental to charge that for that box. Its not even the best one ever, but for £20 you cant go wrong.


The price is not just for the box though is it  if you read through the thread it contains quite a bit more than just the box. The pics were put up so that the op could see what they look like.

The stanley boxes are exactly the same @ £20. Originally the 3M one retailed for over £200 :doublesho


----------

